

Family robbed after cash photo posted to Facebook  - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/302612,family-robbed-after-cash-photo-posted-to-facebook.aspx

======
leed25d
"...Police inspectors were unanable to disclose how the girls’ family address
was known. However, dozens of potential avenues of attack exist..."

just guessing here... exif geotag data?

~~~
signalsignal
Good old fashioned social engineering? The attackers already knew where she
was going to be from other location based apps or just investigating the
address of the grandmother. Also, the attackers could have access to the
daughter and she is just pretending not to know anything to help the
grandmother file an insurance claim.

